# Eröffnung Bikepark Wernertanne (5.4.2008)



## MetalWarrior (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihr Südhessen!

Schaut doch mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323194

Sicher interessant für viele...



Schönen Gruß,

MW


----------



## prodigy (27. Februar 2008)

Respekt, ist echt toll geworden!

Komme an dem Bikepark immer mal wieder auf meiner Hausrunde vorbei - leider nix für meine Fahrkünste, bzw. meine Altersklasse  

Viel Erfolg und Spaß Euch,
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Würde mich trotzdem freuen dich auf der Eröffnung zu sehen...


Schöne Grüße,

Sven


----------



## grecco86 (28. Februar 2008)

bin am start mit paar kollegen, wenn auch keine fr/dh/dirt-bikes 

und coole idee und weiter so!


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Februar 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> Respekt, ist echt toll geworden!
> 
> Komme an dem Bikepark immer mal wieder auf meiner Hausrunde vorbei - leider nix für meine Fahrkünste, bzw. meine Altersklasse
> 
> ...



guude! alles geht... einfach mal ausprobieren!

@mw: ein paar ältere herrschaften aus der umgebung kommen zwecks anfeuerung der jungen genossen mit sicherheit vorbei! 
sport frei!
grüsse, d.


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. März 2008)

Hi!

Schön zu hören, dass noch mehr Leute kommen. Nur weiter so... 


News:

Es gibt eine Wichtige Nachricht, für alle, die kommen wollen: *Es geht am Vortmittag um 11 Uhr los und man kann sich bis spätestens 13 Uhr für den Contest anmelden.* Die Fahrerlaubnis-Formulare wird jedes MT-Riders Mitglied dabei haben, sodass man sich überall eins holen kann. Ich kann noch nicht versprechen, dass es das Formula zum Download auf der KJF Seite geben wird. Sobald ich genaueres weis, gibt's hier eine Meldung inkl. Link...


Ich glaube ich habe noch nicht erwähnt, dass auf dem Gelände *Helmpflicht* für alle Fahrer besteht. Protektoren wären gut, sind aber keine Pflicht...


Gruß,

MW


----------



## MetalWarrior (10. März 2008)

So, es gibt noch was neues:


Es wird leider doch nicht gegrillt, da vermutlich doch recht viele Gäste kommen werden und der Aufwand sehr wahrscheinlich zu groß wäre. Es wird daher Bockwürste mit Brötchen und/oder Kartoffelsalat geben. Und Brezel wird es wohl auch geben.

Desweiteren kann ich euch noch ein paar neue Daten zu den Sprüngen geben. Wir haben wieder ein gescheites Maßband und haben neu gemessen. Wir waren extrem erstaunt, dass die Jumps doch um einiges länger sind, als wir geschätzt hatten.

Speedjump: 10-11 m Flugweite (je nach landepunkt)
Großer Table: ca. 7 m Flugweite
Boxline Sprünge: 5-6m und 6-7 m Flugweite (je nach Landepunkt)
Panzergap: ca. 6-7 m Flugweite (wenn er denn nächstes Wochenende fertig wird)
Sonstige Sprünge zwischen 1 und 4 m


Grüße,

MW


----------



## BikeWatts (11. März 2008)

Also nochmal Respect werde wohl was heist hier wohl werde kommen weil 1.Fetter Place 2.Neu hier Leute kennenlernen 3.Seht ihr alle ein wenig Verrückt aus,also Bast Schoh.


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2008)

habt Ihr sehr gut hingekriegt 



prodigy schrieb:


> ... leider nix für meine Fahrkünste, bzw. meine Altersklasse


ach komm, dein hoss steckt das locker weg.
außerdem ist's wie beim boxen: zusehen macht auch laune.


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. März 2008)

@ Watts: Verrückt sind wir auf jeden Fall. Das muss man auch bei diesem Sport. Wir freuen uns, dich kennenzulernen und du wirst sicher auch zu anderen Fahrern aus der Region Kontakte knüpfen können. Dafür ist so eine Veranstaltung ja perfekt geeignet. 


@ Fahrkünste: Wir haben jetzt 4 Lines für Anfänger, auf denen man sich wirklich sehr gut an die Materie rantasten kann. Da sind keine großen Sprünge, sie sind alle so gebaut, dass man drumrum oder drüber fahren kann (also muss man nicht springen)  und wir sind natürlich auch für die Leute da, die sowas zum ersten mal machen, oder lange nicht gemacht haben, um Hilfe zu Leisten und Tipps zu geben. Das sollte also kein Problem darstellen. Und ein Kona Hoss hält das locker aus, das stimmt! 


Greets,

MW


----------



## BikeWatts (12. März 2008)

Ja Fett dachte mir auch ist schon wieder Wheinachten.Weil Neuerbikepark und muss ja schon mal sagen wir Biker oder das Bikervölckchen sind zum grösten Teil nee äuserst coole Sau Fraktion.Locker Lustig Party Rock-n-Roll von daher wie schon gesagt Basd Schoh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (16. März 2008)

Heyho!

Hier mal ein kleines Video, das ich auf die Schnelle zusammengebastelt habe. Zu sehen sind: Shore-Drop, Trick-Table, DH-Line (noch nicht ganz fertig) und Baumdrop. Hoffe es gefällt euch...

http://rapidshare.com/files/100069376/Wernertanne_Video_1.divx


Grüße,

MW


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!


*Ich muss leider eine Terminverlegung unserer Eröffnung bekanntgeben. Organisatorische Gründe machen es erforderlich die Eröffnung auf den 12.4. zu verschieben. Im Namen aller MT-Riders und aller sonstigen Beteiligten entschuldige ich mich dafür im Voraus bei allen, die am ursprünglichen Termin kommen wollten. Es tut uns echt riesig leid, dass ihr euch nun auf einen neuen Termin einrichten müsst. Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn trotzdem viele Leute Zeit und Lust haben zu der Eröffnungsfeier und dem Contest zu kommen.*  


Immerhin habe ich auch noch etwas positives zu vermelden. Und zwar sind mittlerweile noch ein paar mehr Jumps auf unserer Strecke dazu gekommen und wir sind weiterhin dabei einiges zu bauen und bestehendes zu verbessern. Es lohnt sich also auf jeden Fall vorbei zu schauen...  


Noch zwei wichtige Infos:

*Die Anmeldung zum Contest ist von 12 bis 13.30 Uhr möglich.
Ab 12 Uhr können sich Contest-Teilnehmer auf der Strecke einfahren.
Die Offizielle Eröffnung findet um 14 Uhr statt und anschließend wird der Contest ausgetragen. Danach ist die Strecke auch für Fahrer frei, die nicht am Contest teilnehmen.*

Es gab noch eine kleine Änderung die Gewinne beim Contest betreffend:

_1. Platz: Magura Louise BAT 2008 Set (vorne und hinten)
2. Platz: Spank Vorbau und Lenker in weiß
3. Platz: DMR Dirt Sattel und Spank Lenkergriffe_

Das war's dann erstmal an Neuigkeiten...


*EDIT:* Hier noch die Nutzungsbedingungen und die Einverständniserklärung als PDF zum runterladen: http://www.kjf-moerfelden-walldorf....ungsbedingungen-einverstaendniserklaerung.pdf


Es grüßt der MW


----------



## bobbyride87 (20. März 2008)

hi Leute,

Ich bin jetzt am Wochenende in Darmstadt und würd mich gern par DHlern anschliesen.

Ist jemand am Wochenende unterwegs ???
Würde gern mit fahren, am frankenstein soll es ja eine truppe geben die da regelmäßig fährt.


gruß
Bobby


----------



## MetalWarrior (20. März 2008)

Ja, toll, dass du das in diesem Thread erwähnst...


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. März 2008)

Neue Fotos online! Unter anderem der neue Wallride!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/3389 


Es grüßt der MW


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. April 2008)

So, wollte nur noch mal drauf hinweisen: Morgen isses so weit und es wird ordentliches Wetter vorrausgesagt. Hoffe auf viele Besucher und Contest-Teilnehmer! 


Nen schönen Gruß,

MW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDK Rider (11. April 2008)

Ist es sehr matschig ? Hier wäre nicht daran zu denken morgen zu fahre.
Alles ein Klump


----------



## MetalWarrior (14. April 2008)

Antwort leider zu spät, aber wir hatten Bomben-Wetter und die Strecken gingen alle gut...


----------

